# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Lib BPM 2.0 dans Visio 2010 ?

## Thierry Secqueville

Bonjour  toutes et  tous.

Dans Visio 2010 Premium, il est possible de concevoir des schmas BPMN 1.2.
La norme actuelle du BPMN est la 2.0.

Une Lib BPM 2.0 n'tant pas attendue de la part de Microsoft avant la fin de l'anne 2012, je recherche une Lib BPM 2.0 pour Visio 2010 Premiium.

Bien cordialement
ThierryS

----------

